# Got rid of Cox Cable and got Dish Network



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Dunno if this is the right place for this thread but here goes, last week I dumped Cox Cable as my tv provider due to a snowy picture on the best tv and no picture on the worst, this went on for 15 years and I finally got sick of it. I mean sound loss tiling, no picture at all boxes not working singal loss you name it it happened.

Since last Sunday I have had dish network as my tv provider, and the picture is so much better that cox was at their office, I will never go back to cable tv again in my life.
Wanna know how good the picture is? With cox I could see the football field, the green was obviously the grass, so I assume I was seeing grass, with dish Network I can see each individual blade of grass AND the bugs on the ground under the grass.
I kwo that I am now subject to atmospheric disturbances that can affect my signal, but nobody I have talked to who has Dish has had any problems at all, my neighbor has been with them from the start, and she is once VERY picky old perfectionist of a old woman.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I have cable and would never go to any satellite provider. I have an HD box (Free!) that connects with HDMI. On 1080i broadcasts I too can see the individual blades of grass and the overall clarity is outstanding.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm glad yours is working for you, mine here near the end of my usage of Cox was getting to the point that tv was unseeable on any channel without a box, and the HD was so bad all I got on my LCD tv was tiles. 
I love the channel line up I get with Dish, with cox I had 120 channels with Dish I get 250 for a cheaper price, even paying for the HD channels. My livingroom tv is now actually better than live on the HD channels.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Free HD is better.  As long as you're happy with what you have that's what matters most. Apparently there's a new cable company in a few states called WOW that has fantastic service all around. I read about them in the latest Consumer Reports magazine and they blew everyone away.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

ebackhus said:


> Free HD is better.  As long as you're happy with what you have that's what matters most. Apparently there's a new cable company in a few states called WOW that has fantastic service all around. I read about them in the latest Consumer Reports magazine and they blew everyone away.



Your totally right too, free HD would be better, but even paying 10 a month for it I'm still way cheaper than the local cable company.
I've heard of WOW cable, they'll try it here eventually, but since cox owns all the cable here WOW would have to run all new cables, the utilities here are so one way its pathetic, just like when I had a hard wires phone line, I had Contel, which turned into Version South, trading as Version (imagine that), and that's all I could get over the phone lines, if I wanted Bell South, I'd have had to pay for poles to be run from Lynnhaven Pkwy to my house, which was quoted to me back in 94 at 10,000 a month rental for the poles and lines. Same with Cox, they ain't gonna let WOW use their cable network for anything except to hang sneakers from in the street. But so far Dish is cheaper and better than Cox is (here anyway), the HD is better ( actually works). Now I'm not saying Cox is bad, their my internet provider, but, as far as tv, maybe they are fine on other parts of Va Beach, bu my neighbor hood its like the old antenna service quality at Cable prices.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

I think I have had WOW (Wide Open West) for maybe 6-8 years now. Generally been real good. I switched from Time Warner since at that time they did not provide high speed internet.

BG


----------

